# Bring out your dead!!



## prewarmachine (Mar 12, 2019)

Been looking to work on my frame repair skills.  Looking for an interesting prewar frame to try and resurrect.  Something dubbed "too far gone".  Damaged, bent, dented, broken welds are all alright!  Deep rust pitting and rust through is about the only thing I'm trying to avoid.  Hoping to find something you don't see every day that needs some serious saving.  Let me know what busted frames you might be willing to part with!  Trying to keep the financial damage down around a couple hundred all in.


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 12, 2019)

Hope you find something cool.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 12, 2019)

I have a cool panther frame !!


----------



## prewarmachine (Mar 12, 2019)

I do love that color on the Panther Junkman Bob!  This is the Panther I did up last summer.  Hoping to find something a little older this time around if I can.


----------



## prewarmachine (Apr 10, 2019)

Bump
  Still on the lookout for a rough/damaged frame that needs saving!


----------



## tech549 (Apr 11, 2019)

I have this old single bar frame if interested!


----------



## Goldenrod (Apr 11, 2019)

Welding skills?  Why don't you make a swing bike out of a near worthless girl's bike.  It's my favorite ride and I am 74. the blue one has off-set axel-wheels. The curved (girls) connecting tubes go oval when re-welded then add a sign.  Only an  extra



head set is needed.


----------



## prewarmachine (Apr 11, 2019)

Never thought about a swing bike.  I do have the parts to make that happen.  Might have to mess around with that idea.  Thanks for the thought Goldenrod


----------



## easyrider (Apr 11, 2019)

that is a great ideah do it


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 11, 2019)

Here you go


----------



## prewarmachine (Apr 11, 2019)

Bikeyard, that kinda scares me, and I like that about it haha


----------



## Goldenrod (Apr 12, 2019)

prewarmachine said:


> Never thought about a swing bike.  I do have the parts to make that happen.  Might have to mess around with that idea.  Thanks for the thought Goldenrod[/
> QUOTE    Seat must be flat to the ground.  Balance is important.  Mine has no lock to ride straight because I don't need it.  Google Swing bike/ Utube for the live action of another person.  Mine is a parade bike.


----------



## Goldenrod (Apr 12, 2019)

See my quote above.


----------



## MTGeorge (Apr 12, 2019)

Not sure if your example pictures were in your order of preference, but I might be convinced to let the one at the top of your list go.....


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 12, 2019)

I have two damaged Columbia Chainless frames...


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 12, 2019)

It's illegal to ship myself, but I'm only HALF dead. Have fun with your project!


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 12, 2019)

MTGeorge said:


> Not sure if your example pictures were in your order of preference, but I might be convinced to let the one at the top of your list go.....
> View attachment 979223



Man that is awesome.  Go with that if possible.


----------



## MTGeorge (Apr 12, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> Man that is awesome.  Go with that if possible.




Its an "old growth" frame....


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 12, 2019)

MTGeorge said:


> Its an "old growth" frame.... View attachment 979315



Oh my God. Did you seriously cut down a tree to rescue an Elgin? Some serious gyc/roadkill action here.  I love it. This only secures my vote further.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 12, 2019)

this one’s available

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1935-snyder-tri-bar-frame-etc.150968/#post-1013466


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 16, 2019)

this one’s available

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1936-elgin-oriole-frame.150967/


----------



## Cooper S. (Jul 15, 2020)

I’ll sell you this Hiawatha that needs some minor frame repairs


----------



## prewarmachine (Jul 15, 2020)

Back on the lookout for an interesting project in need of some help!


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 18, 2020)

prewarmachine said:


> Never thought about a swing bike.  I do have the parts to make that happen.  Might have to mess around with that idea.  Thanks for the thought Goldenrod




Please notice that the welding under the seat was done so that the front would swing feel to the bike.  Powder coating is recommended because it takes a beating and wear long corduroy pants.  These cheap Ebay handlebars help with control using leverage.


----------

